# Wheel question



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm planning to go up to 18x8 245/40/18 front and 18x9 275/35/18 rear with Toyo TI-R tires.

I'm going to install the Pedders 5/16 springs for some lift and will roll the fenders if necessary.

My question is, how come I can't go with a 275/40/18 wheel in the rear ? I'm increasing the width not the height by going 18x9. I don't get it.

Thanks in advance, Tom


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone ?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Tom,

If you go with 245/40/18 on the front, you should go with 275/35/18
on the rear, as they are both approx. 25.7" OD.
The 275mm is the width and the 40 is the sidewall height (ratio)
Here's the listing:
245/40ZR18 Sect. Width: 9.9" Overall Diam: 25.8"
275/40ZR18 Sect. Width: 11" Overall Diam: 26.7"
275/35ZR18 Sect. Width: 11.1" Overall Diam: 25.7"

If you vary too much from the stock OD of 25.7", you will need to have your computer 
re tuned for the correct OD, for the Speedo to be correct.

You didn't list your offset of the wheels, but with a 275 rear, you will need
approx. a +50mm offset to not rub. Anything less than 50, may require
fender rolling.

Hope this helps,
Larry


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks alot Larry, I now know why.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

275/40/18 may just be too tall. Of course then the rear tire is around an inch taller than the front, I don't really see that as a huge issue, but nothing I would do for daily driving.


----------

